# Harley Replica



## Rusty72 (Oct 17, 2019)

Might be selling this one . Missing the seat . Runs perfect . Will not ship  .
Located in So. Cal. Let me know if there's any interest . Willing to trade for a 1920's bike .
Thanks


----------



## wheelbender6 (Oct 17, 2019)

Sweet tank and sweet frame.


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 25, 2019)

bumo


----------



## Rusty72 (Oct 25, 2019)

Oooops ! BUMP


----------

